# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Just bought my first mandolin!

## Belle Starr

Hi, Newbie here, first post, though I have been reading a lot of posts the past couple weeks.  I decided to take up the mandolin and did a lot of research and this group popped up all the time.  What a wonderful place to come for information!!  Anyway, I have played a bit of guitar and banjo and decided why not?!  This is what I ended up buying, I thought it was so beautiful, so took my chances with a 14 day return policy.  Am wondering if anybody has any info.  Name inside it is Brookdale guitars.  I could not find one lick,  :Laughing:    I think it sounds amazing, but I have not played any other mando ever.   Anybody ever heard of this name??

----------

lflngpicker, 

Ranald

----------


## NickR

It looks like one of Bruce Wei's instruments or the other fellow in Vietnam. That tailpiece looks like the crown of Denmark- or the one on the Carlsberg bottle!
Have fun with your new instrument!

----------


## Belle Starr

> It looks like one of Bruce Wei's instruments or the other fellow in Vietnam. That tailpiece looks like the crown of Denmark- or the one on the Carlsberg bottle!
> Have fun with your new instrument!


I am having fun!  Learning to play Will the Circle Be Unbroken.  Inside where it has the name is also a picture of a couple cowboys and one on a bucking bronco.

----------


## allenhopkins

Googled, can't find "Brookdale" as an instrument brand.  NickR's initial reaction seems accurate on the face of it: the instrument has the elaborate inlay and tailpiece commonly found on those built in Vietnam and sold on-line by sellers (generally in Taiwan) like Bruce Wei, Antonio Tsai. and others.

Quality of these instruments does tend to vary.  They're uniformly visually striking, but sometimes their construction is less than first-class.  Buyers have reported failure of metal parts, inlays that fall out, and use of unseasoned wood with subsequent warping.

I hope none of these problems affect your mandolin.  A properly adjusted instrument, of whatever brand, can be very good to learn on.  I might suggest that you take advantage of any opportunities to try other mandolins, on a comparison basis; you say that you play other instruments, so certainly have a basis for comparing acoustic quality.  Also, probably you should be careful as to the conditions under which you keep your instrument; sufficient humidity, at least 45-50%, would be recommended.

Others have reported that the quality of Vietnamese-made instruments may be improving.  I sure don't want to be discouraging about your first mandolin; it may be an excellent instrument, but I can't find other instruments with that brand to compile any sort of comparative evaluation.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

This indeed is a mandolin made in Vietnam and sold by one of two major sellers on eBay. They are Antoniotsai and Bruceweiart. The label inside means nothing, someone was buying and reselling it. It could be a good deal as long as you paid very little for it.

----------


## Roger Adams

Wow, lots of bling on that puppy!  From the pics, it appears to be well make.  Enjoy!

----------


## Belle Starr

> Googled, can't find "Brookdale" as an instrument brand.  NickR's initial reaction seems accurate on the face of it: the instrument has the elaborate inlay and tailpiece commonly found on those built in Vietnam and sold on-line by sellers (generally in Taiwan) like Bruce Wei, Antonio Tsai. and others.
> 
> Quality of these instruments does tend to vary.  They're uniformly visually striking, but sometimes their construction is less than first-class.  Buyers have reported failure of metal parts, inlays that fall out, and use of unseasoned wood with subsequent warping.
> 
> I hope none of these problems affect your mandolin.  A properly adjusted instrument, of whatever brand, can be very good to learn on.  I might suggest that you take advantage of any opportunities to try other mandolins, on a comparison basis; you say that you play other instruments, so certainly have a basis for comparing acoustic quality.  Also, probably you should be careful as to the conditions under which you keep your instrument; sufficient humidity, at least 45-50%, would be recommended.
> 
> Others have reported that the quality of Vietnamese-made instruments may be improving.  I sure don't want to be discouraging about your first mandolin; it may be an excellent instrument, but I can't find other instruments with that brand to compile any sort of comparative evaluation.



THank you!  I tried to find some information on it before I purchased it, but nothing is what I found.  I do believe it is one of those Vietnam mandolins and I am going to return it.  Luckily I have 14 days.  I am not looking to have future disappointments with it so back it goes.  I will look for something that is well known, Eastman, Gibson, Kentucky or such.  On I go searching for another mandolin!!  The hunt is always fun.  p.s. I did think it sounded good but am still returning it.

----------


## rickbella

Good call.  You'll be happier in the long run.

----------


## Simon DS

Vid?

----------


## Doug Brock

How much did this mandolin cost?

----------


## Doug Brock

It's interesting how overly ornate instruments seem to correlate to either very expensive instruments (such as Martin D50 Deluxe Limited edition https://www.miami-guitars.com/produc...bearclaw-sitka) or very cheap instruments (seemingly infinite number of low-end instruments), but not too much in between.

----------


## Belle Starr

> Good call.  You'll be happier in the long run.


Yes, agree!

- - - Updated - - -

too much haha, glad I can return it!

----------


## Belle Starr

> It's interesting how overly ornate instruments seem to correlate to either very expensive instruments (such as Martin D50 Deluxe Limited edition https://www.miami-guitars.com/produc...bearclaw-sitka) or very cheap instruments (seemingly infinite number of low-end instruments), but not too much in between.


wow that is beautiful!!   I paid too much and glad I can return!

- - - Updated - - -




> Vid?


VID?

----------


## mtucker

Kentucky km150 would be a better place to go, very well made for the price.

BTW some great free education here... https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSr...j7DNWu0RQFnmAA

----------


## Belle Starr

> Kentucky km150 would be a better place to go, very well made for the price.
> 
> BTW some great free education here... https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSr...j7DNWu0RQFnmAA



THank you for that information!  I think I want F style, but I will check it out  :Smile:

----------


## Eric Hanson

With the goal of F Style, do you have a budget in mind? 
If you ofer this figure to the ones here with more experience they will be able to give you some very sound direction to find a decent instrument. 
It is often said that The Mandolin Store is a good source for a mandolin that has been set up correctly.  They are in the midst of moving, but they might be able to still help out.

----------


## Belle Starr

> With the goal of F Style, do you have a budget in mind? 
> If you ofer this figure to the ones here with more experience they will be able to give you some very sound direction to find a decent instrument. 
> It is often said that The Mandolin Store is a good source for a mandolin that has been set up correctly.  They are in the midst of moving, but they might be able to still help out.



Hi, I am thinking around $700.  I will check them out!

----------


## Jim Garber

Lots of info on these forums. Just search for the many threads on newbie or beginner mandolins.

----------


## pheffernan

> Hi, I am thinking around $700.  I will check them out!


I think your best bet in that range is the Eastman MD315 (ideally used): https://reverb.com/item/32872381-eas...in-w-hard-case

----------


## Eric Hanson

Belle Starr & pheffernan, 
That looks like a great mandolin! So many great features in one. Even a hardshell case.  
You would also may be able to get your money out of it in the future if you decided you wanted to upgrade. 
Win/Win 
FWIW. The Mandolin Store also has one of these new for $745.00.  Also a hard to beat price.  If you get it from them you would be sure to have it ready to play, and no setup required.

----------


## Belle Starr

> Lots of info on these forums. Just search for the many threads on newbie or beginner mandolins.


thank you!

----------


## Belle Starr

> I think your best bet in that range is the Eastman MD315 (ideally used): https://reverb.com/item/32872381-eas...in-w-hard-case


thank you, checking it out!

- - - Updated - - -




> Belle Starr & pheffernan, 
> That looks like a great mandolin! So many great features in one. Even a hardshell case.  
> You would also may be able to get your money out of it in the future if you decided you wanted to upgrade. 
> Win/Win 
> FWIW. The Mandolin Store also has one of these new for $745.00.  Also a hard to beat price.  If you get it from them you would be sure to have it ready to play, and no setup required.


thank you!!

----------


## Frankdolin

Welcome Belle ! Your willingness to heed the advice offered here shows you'll do fine at your new quest. Play, have fun, and play some more. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Belle Starr

> Welcome Belle ! Your willingness to heed the advice offered here shows you'll do fine at your new quest. Play, have fun, and play some more.


Well thank you!

----------


## JEStanek

Welcome to the Cafe and enjoy your fun new mandolin.  If possible, have a shop set it up.  Adjusting the string height will make those high tension double courses a lot more fun.  I'll say as a barely novice player myself, that as you start learning, pretty much any mandolin that has a good comfortable set up is great to learn on. If the looks of this one inspires you to play more, that's great.  Have a ton of fun.At the very least, you bought one of the prettiest first mandolins folks have bought!

Jamie

Edit to add: One thing to do even if you don't get it set up, is change out the strings to something nicer like D'Addario EJ74s.  That one likely came with not the best strings.

Ugh.. Missed that you are returning.  I like the Eastman mandolins a lot. You can get a lot of mandolin for $700, especially if you look at A styles (sound the same as F styles with less cost) or even used.  Our classifieds are very safe space to look and consider.

----------


## Belle Starr

> Welcome to the Cafe and enjoy your fun new mandolin.  If possible, have a shop set it up.  Adjusting the string height will make those high tension double courses a lot more fun.  I'll say as a barely novice player myself, that as you start learning, pretty much any mandolin that has a good comfortable set up is great to learn on. If the looks of this one inspires you to play more, that's great.  Have a ton of fun.At the very least, you bought one of the prettiest first mandolins folks have bought!
> 
> Jamie
> 
> Edit to add: One thing to do even if you don't get it set up, is change out the strings to something nicer like D'Addario EJ74s.  That one likely came with not the best strings.
> 
> Ugh.. Missed that you are returning.  I like the Eastman mandolins a lot. You can get a lot of mandolin for $700, especially if you look at A styles (sound the same as F styles with less cost) or even used.  Our classifieds are very safe space to look and consider.


thank you!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Northwest Steve

If you could swing it this would be worth a look. Eastman and Kentucky mandolins have really improved over the years. It could serve you well for a long time. Mando Mutt is a site sponsor. A mandolin from most any sponsor should have at least a decent setup.
http://www.mandomutt.com/products-pa...-md-515v-amber

I will say that I did want a scroll and had a few. I currently play an A style mandolin with f holes. It is an amazing mandolin, far above my ability. But I could never afford or justify the same mandolin if it was an F5. There is not any difference in sound between an F5 and an A from the same builder. There have been some great professional players that play A style mandolins. So you could possibly get a better mandolin with an A for the same or less money.

----------


## Belle Starr

> If you could swing it this would be worth a look. Eastman and Kentucky mandolins have really improved over the years. It could serve you well for a long time. Mando Mutt is a site sponsor. A mandolin from most any sponsor should have at least a decent setup.
> http://www.mandomutt.com/products-pa...-md-515v-amber
> 
> I will say that I did want a scroll and had a few. I currently play an A style mandolin with f holes. It is an amazing mandolin, far above my ability. But I could never afford or justify the same mandolin if it was an F5. There is not any difference in sound between an F5 and an A from the same builder. There have been some great professional players that play A style mandolins. So you could possibly get a better mandolin with an A for the same or less money.


Thank you for this information and link, I will check into this!

----------


## Belle Starr

Hey All, A local dealer has an Eastman 805, 2006 model for $650, thoughts???  Yes, I know it's A style :0)

----------


## allenhopkins

> Hey All, A local dealer has an Eastman 805, 2006 model for $650, thoughts???  Yes, I know it's A style :0)


That's a very good price for one of their top-end 800 series instruments.  Play it and see if you like it.

----------


## Belle Starr

> That's a very good price for one of their top-end 800 series instruments.  Play it and see if you like it.


heading out soon to give it a try!

----------

Northwest Steve

----------


## Ranald

Welcome to the Cafe, Belle, and enjoy playing mandolin. I do like the original though -- it seems like a flashback.  :Wink:

----------


## Belle Starr

> Welcome to the Cafe, Belle, and enjoy playing mandolin. I do like the original though -- it seems like a flashback.



 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Belle Starr

What do you all think of the Loar LM520???

----------


## Eric F.

In this price range, I think Eastman and Kentucky are the way to go. If you have to have a scroll, an Eastman 315 would likely be your best bet. Others will have different opinions, but mine is the correct one.  :Smile:

----------


## Belle Starr

> In this price range, I think Eastman and Kentucky are the way to go. If you have to have a scroll, an Eastman 315 would likely be your best bet. Others will have different opinions, but mine is the correct one.


Haha!  Okay, thank you!

----------


## J Mangio

Speaking from my own experience, with a 700 dollar budget, I would jump on the The Loar LM600 in the classifieds.

----------

cayuga red

----------


## Charles E.

+1 for the Eastman 315...

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/152330#152330

NFI

----------


## Willem

> What do you all think of the Loar LM520???


I had a Loar 520 for a while when I started out. I enjoyed it. Get it from a Cafe sponsor that does a set-up, and it will make a good starter instrument. Best f-style at that price point (500-600 new) that I have played. I do agree that you would do better to spend $700 on a used a-style.

----------


## Belle Starr

> Speaking from my own experience, with a 700 dollar budget, I would jump on the The Loar LM600 in the classifieds.


I will check it out! Thanks

----------


## Belle Starr

> +1 for the Eastman 315...
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/152330#152330
> 
> NFI


Looking at this one too!  Oh the choices!

----------


## Belle Starr

> I had a Loar 520 for a while when I started out. I enjoyed it. Get it from a Cafe sponsor that does a set-up, and it will make a good starter instrument. Best f-style at that price point (500-600 new) that I have played. I do agree that you would do better to spend $700 on a used a-style.


So the ones sold here are "cafe sponsored"?

----------


## Belle Starr

> I had a Loar 520 for a while when I started out. I enjoyed it. Get it from a Cafe sponsor that does a set-up, and it will make a good starter instrument. Best f-style at that price point (500-600 new) that I have played. I do agree that you would do better to spend $700 on a used a-style.


Reasons to choose A style???  Sell me!

----------


## Charles E.

One joke around here is that the scroll on a mandolin is called a "thousand dollar strap holder". Often one can get a better quality A style mandolin for the same amount of money as an F style. Especially used.

That said, in your price range, something like this would be worth a look...

https://www.denverfolklore.com/shop/...-x46387067.htm

NFI

Good hunting!

----------


## Belle Starr

> One joke around here is that the scroll on a mandolin is called a "thousand dollar strap holder". Often one can get a better quality A style mandolin for the same amount of money as an F style. Especially used.
> 
> That said, in your price range, something like this would be worth a look...
> 
> https://www.denverfolklore.com/shop/...-x46387067.htm
> 
> NFI
> 
> Good hunting!


Haha!   But I like how it looks...................     I will ck out your link!

----------


## mdgri3

Consider Eastman MD-315. I am so happy with mine. Check out BanjoBen Clark's Store. They will professionally set up, help you with necessary equipment and send right to your door. https://store.banjobenclark.com/
Call and ask for Jake. Tell him Will Cooper (Lifetime Member) sent ya.

----------


## Belle Starr

> Consider Eastman MD-315. I am so happy with mine. Check out BanjoBen Clark's Store. They will professionally set up, help you with necessary equipment and send right to your door. https://store.banjobenclark.com/
> Call and ask for Jake. Tell him Will Cooper (Lifetime Member) sent ya.


Thank you, I will ck out their website!

----------


## Br1ck

> So the ones sold here are "cafe sponsored"?


The term Cafe Sponsor is used here for stores that contribute to keeping the Cafe running and it turn they are listed at the top of the forum pages and the  classifieds. Click on the names or store logo to go to their web sites. Gryphon, Elderly Instruments, and The Mandolin Store are just three. They are known to include a setup with every instrument they sell, and all have very good reputations. Several manufacturers  also participate. The sponsor prices are really quite good considering the value added service provided. You can buy with confidence from any of them.

Buying from one helps keep this site going.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## pheffernan

> Reasons to choose A style???  Sell me!


Because you can get an independently built instrument by an established American luthier in the same price range as a factory built import F5:

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/152471#152471

----------


## Northwest Steve

> Because you can get an independently built instrument by an established American luthier in the same price range as a factory built import F5:
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/152471#152471


I 100% agree with the above and I don't think you could find a better mandolin for the money. A US made mandolin from a small shop builder that has build many mandolins and doing it for a long time. Buy it, you will be glad you did.

----------


## Br1ck

If you are willing to spend about $1200, you can buy a very good A style. Good enough you can walk out of a store after having played the likes of Collings, Weber, and Northfield and think you have a pretty good mandolin at home. It will shift your thinking from if I only had a good mandolin, to if I could only play better. This is an invaluable lesson and well worth the price. I had already come to this realization when one day I took my Silverangel into Gryphon for an adjustment. While waiting I played a lot of nice mandolins. When my SA was brought to me to test, it was every bit as good, different yes, but good. Now I’ve finally put heavier strings on it, there are no excuses left.

If you are on a stricter budget, a Kentucky 900 will get you close. I think the Eastman 300 and 500 are good, but will certainly end up being a stepping stone. I am certainly NOT saying a $1200 mandolin is a cure for MAS, only a time delay.

Look in the classifieds now. Get what I’m talking about for less than $1k

----------


## Belle Starr

> Because you can get an independently built instrument by an established American luthier in the same price range as a factory built import F5:
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/152471#152471


I did not know this, thanks!

----------


## Belle Starr

> I 100% agree with the above and I don't think you could find a better mandolin for the money. A US made mandolin from a small shop builder that has build many mandolins and doing it for a long time. Buy it, you will be glad you did.


I may be persuaded!

----------


## allenhopkins

Belle -- whatever happened to the Eastman MD805 you were checking out?  That struck me as a pretty good deal, price-wise.

----------


## yankees1

> That's a very good price for one of their top-end 800 series instruments.  Play it and see if you like it.


I have never found the quality of Eastman mandolins to greatly improve with a higher number model . I had a 815 once and my 300 series Eastman was much better to my ears ! I had the same experience with other Eastman mandolins .

----------


## Belle Starr

> Belle -- whatever happened to the Eastman MD805 you were checking out?  That struck me as a pretty good deal, price-wise.


Hi, I did go and test it with the 3 chords and scale I know :0)   It was nice.  Then I picked up a $2000 mandolin and WOW, that was beautiful!   I walked out with nothing, not sure what to do.  They still have it as I just looked online.  So still looking.

----------


## Mark Gunter

For some people, there can be a _significant_ difference in the _feel_ of different neck profiles, so for that reason among others, it's _always_ best to try out different brands wherever you can, rather than relying solely on recommendations from other players. Eastman mandolins are great, but the feel of the neck is not for me. I would prefer the Kentucky. But many people prefer Eastman as a starter instrument. Just goes to my point. I know it's not possible for everyone to try before buying, but I think everyone would agree that trying out as many as you can get your hands on is a good idea if you can swing it.

----------

Belle Starr, 

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

...

----------


## pops1

I don't remember, not unusual for me, your price range but this seem like a great deal to me. Hand made and decent price.

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/152471#152471

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Bill McCall

The latest Ratliff A in the classifieds seems a great bargain.  https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/152471#152471

NFI

----------


## Jim Garber

> I don't remember, not unusual for me, your price range but this seem like a great deal to me. Hand made and decent price.
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/152471#152471





> The latest Ratliff A in the classifieds seems a great bargain.  https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/152471#152471
> 
> NFI


I hear an echo in here.  :Smile:

----------

Bill McCall, 

pops1

----------


## Belle Starr

> I don't remember, not unusual for me, your price range but this seem like a great deal to me. Hand made and decent price.
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/152471#152471


Well, I said $700 but I can go higher, just thought I should be able to get a nice one for that.   I am new and learning so much from all of you!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## pheffernan

> Well, I said $700 but I can go higher, just thought I should be able to get a nice one for that.   I am new and learning so much from all of you!!


In your opening post, you said that you’ve played a lot of guitar. Well, a common saying in these parts is that you should expect to pay twice as much for an archtop mandolin as you would for a flattop guitar of equal quality. So, a $700 archtop mandolin would be equivalent to a $350 flattop guitar, give or take.

----------


## Eric F.

If you can go to $950, buy the Ratliff today and don't look back. Killer deal on a quality luthier-made instrument from a known dealer with a good reputation.

----------


## fatt-dad

re: Mandolin-looking objects.  You want solid wood and hand-carved.  Plywood mandolins steam-pressed to give an arched-looking instrument are cheap and look, "Right."  They are just different.  Solid wood and hand-carved are details that matter.

Hand-carving an f-model takes more talent and time. Doesn't affect the outcome.

f-d

----------


## allenhopkins

> Hi, I did go and test it with the 3 chords and scale I know :0)   It was nice.  Then I picked up a $2000 mandolin and WOW, that was beautiful!   I walked out with nothing, not sure what to do.  They still have it as I just looked online.  So still looking.


A $2K mandolin _should_ sound better than a $6-700 one.  When I worked for an instrument dealer decades ago, he'd caution customers not to compare instruments they _could_ afford, with those beyond their budgets.  As he said, "The one you can afford to buy will _sound_ cheaper, and you'll think you'll be disappointed with it."

Remember, you're starting out.  The first mandolin you buy is unlikely to be the last one.  Find one that's good, playable, and satisfactory until you "get good."  Then re-evaluate, perhaps upgrade, perhaps decide it still meets all your needs.

Just my 2¢,

----------


## Br1ck

But starting out on a Ratliff will save you money in the end. Always buy the best you can. Mandolins like the Ratliff don’t last long. Many are looking for this type of deal.

----------


## Belle Starr

> A $2K mandolin _should_ sound better than a $6-700 one.  When I worked for an instrument dealer decades ago, he'd caution customers not to compare instruments they _could_ afford, with those beyond their budgets.  As he said, "The one you can afford to buy will _sound_ cheaper, and you'll think you'll be disappointed with it."
> 
> Remember, you're starting out.  The first mandolin you buy is unlikely to be the last one.  Find one that's good, playable, and satisfactory until you "get good."  Then re-evaluate, perhaps upgrade, perhaps decide it still meets all your needs.
> 
> Just my 2¢,


I agree with your 2 cents, thanks!

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## Belle Starr

> Well, I said $700 but I can go higher, just thought I should be able to get a nice one for that.   I am new and learning so much from all of you!!


I have played some guitar :0)  and this is good to know, thanks!!

- - - Updated - - -

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Belle Starr

> The latest Ratliff A in the classifieds seems a great bargain.  https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/152471#152471
> 
> NFI


checking it out!

----------


## Br1ck

I’m going to sound like a broken record and say, better mandolin= you’ll want to play a lot=get better faster.

----------


## Belle Starr

> Im going to sound like a broken record and say, better mandolin= youll want to play a lot=get better faster.


Good point! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## pheffernan

> checking it out!


Rarely are you going to find the kind of consensus evident in this thread. If you buy the Ratliff, you should be able to get your money out of it should you ever decide to do so. Were you to purchase a new import F-style, however, you’d lose ~30% in depreciation the minute that you opened the case.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Br1ck

If I were to be asked, by far the biggest contribution to my progress and enjoyment would be buying my Silverangel. All I wanted was to play it. I started playing scales. Wanted to get better. Wanted to hold it.

----------


## Belle Starr

> If I were to be asked, by far the biggest contribution to my progress and enjoyment would be buying my Silverangel. All I wanted was to play it. I started playing scales. Wanted to get better. Wanted to hold it.


Hi, so there is the Silver Angel by Ratcliff,  and the one listed for sale by Ratliff??  I have been in touch with Charles J. regarding the Ratliff.  That is what I want, to just love to hold it and play it with fiery passion!  :Redface:

----------


## Belle Starr

ohhhhhh ok , so I see two different guys making mandos.  Boy do those Ratcliffs look nice!

----------


## Belle Starr

Also am finding NO used Silverangels out there!

----------


## pheffernan

> Also am finding NO used Silverangels out there!


Youre unlikely to find a used one much cheaper than his new Econo model:

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/152035#152035

A Silverangel that I previously owned traded for $1400 used. Plus, Ken has been known to ship out a new mandolin on approval, meaning that you just have to send it back if youre not thrilled with it.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Br1ck

Both Ratliffs and Silverangels come up for sale from time to time, but I think people have to add a considerable amount of money to better them, so unless you're going to spend 3 or 4 thousand, there is not much reason to sell your SA Econo A or Country Boy.

----------


## Belle Starr

Hey All, I just found a 1943 A style Gibson for sale, $1,000, thoughts??   Also, talking with Charles about Ratliff.  Thanks!

----------


## pheffernan

> Hey All, I just found a 1943 A style Gibson for sale, $1,000, thoughts??   Also, talking with Charles about Ratliff.  Thanks!


Charles has some of those 40's Gibson A's as well, so you could ask him. I would rather have the longer neck of a modern A5 with the 15th fret body join.

----------


## Belle Starr

> Charles has some of those 40's Gibson A's as well, so you could ask him. I would rather have the longer neck of a modern A5 with the 15th fret body join.


another good point!

----------


## pops1

My first good mandolin was a 40's Gibson A. Served me well for several years. Most have  mahogany back and sides and have a different sound than maple. Mine was above average, but they very. While in those years I didn't play as far up the neck as I do now, If you are looking for a long term mandolin and want to play leads I would vote for the Ratliff. I have a 60's Gibson A that has been X braced and the fingerboard moved so the 12th fret is not so buried in the body, and it is acceptable for being to get up the neck 99% of what I play. Has a better sound than that era of Gibson's too. I bought it that way for a purpose, which has now changed. The search is half of the fun.

----------


## Belle Starr

> My first good mandolin was a 40's Gibson A. Served me well for several years. Most have  mahogany back and sides and have a different sound than maple. Mine was above average, but they very. While in those years I didn't play as far up the neck as I do now, If you are looking for a long term mandolin and want to play leads I would vote for the Ratliff. I have a 60's Gibson A that has been X braced and the fingerboard moved so the 12th fret is not so buried in the body, and it is acceptable for being to get up the neck 99% of what I play. Has a better sound than that era of Gibson's too. I bought it that way for a purpose, which has now changed. The search is half of the fun.


Good info, yes search is fun, but I am ready to PLAY!!!!

----------


## Simon DS

My first one, which I borrowed was/is a Stagg semi acoustic (but terrible pickup). 
Very affordable for the tone, had to set it up, cut down the bridge and nut, quite a lot of work but I learned fast.
It got me through some of the scale exercises on jazzmando.com (remember what that was like?!) and I began to understand when kind folks on MC talked about fifths music theory. Thanks guys!

----------


## pheffernan

> Good info, yes search is fun, but I am ready to PLAY!!!!


So why are you waiting?

----------


## Ranald

This video came up on another thread. I'm posting it, not to recommend this particular mandolin, a Godin A8 -- I don't think it's what you want -- but to show what a mid-range or lower priced mandolin can sound like in the hands of someone who can play it well. Godin's sell new for about $800 USD. I have one of these but when I play, it doesn't sound like Eva Scow's. As well, many years ago, Graham Townsend, an outstanding Canadian fiddler, played my fiddle. I learned that a master can get an excellent sound from it, and it never crossed my mind since then that I need a better fiddle. My point is that there's no perfect instrument out there though there are plenty of inexpensive ones that you can make sound good if you pay well. As others have said, you can upgrade later. I'm not implying that there aren't great differences in instruments, but as long as you're researching, you're not playing.  :Wink: 

If the links don't work search YouTube for "Eva Scow/After You've Gone."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl6oavXJsi8

----------


## Belle Starr

> So why are you waiting?


Good question, haha :Grin:

----------


## Belle Starr

> This video came up on another thread. I'm posting it, not to recommend this particular mandolin, a Godin A8 -- I don't think it's what you want -- but to show what a mid-range or lower priced mandolin can sound like in the hands of someone who can play it well. Godin's sell new for about $800 USD. I have one of these but when I play, it doesn't sound like Eva Scow's. As well, many years ago, Graham Townsend, an outstanding Canadian fiddler, played my fiddle. I learned that a master can get an excellent sound from it, and it never crossed my mind since that I need a better fiddle. My point is that there's no perfect instrument out there though there are plenty of inexpensive ones that you can make sound good if you pay well. As others have said, you can upgrade later. I'm not implying that there aren't great differences in instruments, but as long as you're researching, you're not playing. 
> 
> If the links don't work search YouTube for "Eva Scow/After You've Gone."
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl6oavXJsi8


Ranald, nail on the head!

----------

Ranald

----------


## Br1ck

You are not going to find a better deal if you are willing to spend the money. Wait any longer and that Country Boy is going to be gone. Surprised it’s not already.

----------


## Belle Starr

> You are not going to find a better deal if you are willing to spend the money. Wait any longer and that Country Boy is going to be gone. Surprised its not already.


Hi Br1ck, Told him I would let him know today :0)

----------


## Belle Starr

ok, what about the back of the neck being stripped and the screw at the base of neck?  http://www.vintagemandolin.com/18rat...yboy_1188.html

----------


## pheffernan

> ok, what about the back of the neck being stripped and the screw at the base of neck?  http://www.vintagemandolin.com/18rat...yboy_1188.html


Its a clean job to make the neck more playable and a convenient way for installing a strap.

----------


## Bill McCall

The screw is to hold a strap, which will make holding and playing the mandolin much easier.  Wouldn't open the case without a strap.

The neck is a matter of taste, its to make the neck less sticky in hot, humid conditions which might impede lightning playing.  Shows off the wood nicely and was nicely done.

My F is #1118, similar neck and my cloudy speed is not enhanced :Smile: 

btw, the finish is an option ($) on a CountryBoy.

----------


## Belle Starr

> It’s a clean job to make the neck more playable and a convenient way for installing a strap.


thanks!

- - - Updated - - -

haha, don't think it will be useful to me for years!

----------


## J Mangio

Just got word! nfi...head on over to Banjo Warehouse and grab a new The Loar LM600 BF for $649.00...cant be beat! These instruments  don't get the credit they deserve.

----------


## Belle Starr

> Just got word! nfi...head on over to Banjo Warehouse and grab a new The Loar LM600 BF for $649.00...cant be beat! These instruments  don't get the credit they deserve.


oh my that one looks beautiful!!

----------


## Jim Garber

> Just got word! nfi...head on over to Banjo Warehouse and grab a new The Loar LM600 BF for $649.00...cant be beat! These instruments  don't get the credit they deserve.


What is this? From the *LM-600 page* mentioned above.

----------


## J Mangio

> What is this? From the *LM-600 page* mentioned above.


That is the bag your new mandolin case will be wrapped in.

----------


## lflngpicker

Good to have you aboard, Belle!  There so many nice and also knowledgeable folks on the M.C.  I have learned so much from these friends and enjoyed the conversations.  You will too!  Dan

----------


## Belle Starr

Hi! So much wonderful information, glad I came here!!

----------


## Jim Garber

> That is the bag your new mandolin case will be wrapped in.


Spooky! Is this a new thing, wrapping your mandolin in a hardshell case and a black body bag?  :Smile:

----------


## J Mangio

That's how they're shipped, bagged then boxed.

----------


## Jim Garber

Hmmmm, they should include a photo of the packing material too!   :Smile:

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## CES

Go with the Ratliff. The strap button is just that, and doesn’t signify any structural issues. My Silverangel Econo had a speed neck, and I really liked it. Most violin necks are finished similarly, just FYI. If you decide you don’t like the strap button, they’re easy to remove.

Nothing against Loar, Eastman, Kentucky, and J Bovier; I’ve owned an early 2000s Kentucky 675-S and a more recent Eastman 315. The Eastman in particular was a very good mandolin with excellent workmanship. But, the Silverangel had much more depth/complexity of tone and held tone better up the neck; a true upgrade in tone and playability. It staved off MAS for about 9 years for me, and it more than held its own alongside mandolins priced into the 3000-4000 range. I haven’t played the particular Ratliff you’re looking at, but Audey’s mandolins have that kind of rep as well...

Of course, if you just don’t want to spend that much (been there, and times are uncertain presently), Kentucky 150 and Eastman 305 are excellent values you won’t quickly outgrow...

----------


## Eric F.

Pull the trigger, the suspense is killin' me! 

Seriously though, that Ratliff is the mandolin you upgrade to after owning an imported scrolly mandolin. Some of them are pretty good, but there is almost always a noticeable difference in tone with something like this.

----------


## Belle Starr

> Pull the trigger, the suspense is killin' me! 
> 
> Seriously though, that Ratliff is the mandolin you upgrade to after owning an imported scrolly mandolin. Some of them are pretty good, but there is almost always a noticeable difference in tone with something like this.


Haha  ,I am so close..................

----------


## Jim Garber

Belle Starr: I have been playing mandolin for over 40 years. In the 1980s I was looking for a custom mandolin and there were much fewer people building mandolins. Audey Ratliff was one of the makers who was making mandolins back then. I would venture to say that he knows what he is doing after all these years. I don't know if that helps you to decide or not but it is a fact. Ah, I just checked his website and the home page says he is celebrating his 38th year of building mandolins.

----------


## Belle Starr

drum roll please...............................just bought my 2nd mandolin.................................Ratliff

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Bill McCall

I am sure you will not be disappointed.  Congratulations!

#1118 and #1056 will wait to hear some new music :Smile:

----------


## pheffernan

> drum roll please...............................just bought my 2nd mandolin.................................Ratliff

----------


## pops1

Way to go, that was a good buy, good decision. I am sure you will be pleased. Plus it's not tempting the rest of us any more.

----------

Eric F., 

Jim Garber

----------


## Eric F.

Smart choice. Play it in good health. You do understand you owe us a complete report when it's arrived, right?

----------


## Ranald

> drum roll please...............................just bought my 2nd mandolin.................................Ratliff


I think that many of us have enjoyed going shopping with you, while we're in isolation. Enjoy your mandolin. 
Good people here.

----------


## Belle Starr

You all  have been such wonderful help to me, thank you!    Glad to help out by buying so you all don't have to think maybe you need one more mandolin (pops1),  or wanting to reach through the screen and shake me!   I will give you update when it comes.   Also, Charlie threw in the s&h, I am a lucky gal!!

----------


## Roger Adams

Outstanding!  Enjoy and play in good health. You really got a great buy on the Ratliff. :Smile:

----------


## David Kennedy

Whoo Hoo! I have been following this thread with some anticipation. Well done Belle.

----------


## Eric Hanson

I have never played a Ratliff, but am so looking forward to your impressions.
Congrats on your first small shop build!! I am confident that it will work out well for you. 

If you can afford it, make sure to take a few lessons so you can get pick-grip, and left hand technique basics under your belt.  It is always better to get some good instruction from a trained hand to start with, than to have to later change because you find out something would be easier if it was done otherwise. 

I attended a mandolin camp in Bloomington, IN some years ago that was taught by Mike Compton.  I also took a couple lessons from Jim Richter.  I found both instructors taught me techniques that I value very highly to this day.  
FWIW (NFI) Jim Richter is holding a mandolin camp in Bloomington, IN this year also. This year he is having Don Julin as the prime teacher.  I have heard VERY good things about his teaching style.

----------


## Belle Starr

> I have never played a Ratliff, but am so looking forward to your impressions.
> Congrats on your first small shop build!! I am confident that it will work out well for you. 
> 
> If you can afford it, make sure to take a few lessons so you can get pick-grip, and left hand technique basics under your belt.  It is always better to get some good instruction from a trained hand to start with, than to have to later change because you find out something would be easier if it was done otherwise. 
> 
> I attended a mandolin camp in Bloomington, IN some years ago that was taught by Mike Compton.  I also took a couple lessons from Jim Richter.  I found both instructors taught me techniques that I value very highly to this day.  
> FWIW (NFI) Jim Richter is holding a mandolin camp in Bloomington, IN this year also. This year he is having Don Julin as the prime teacher.  I have heard VERY good things about his teaching style.


Hi, I will let you all know about my Ratliff!   Now I need to name her :0)   Also, since I can't take in person lessons during this craziness, any online youtube teacher suggestions?

----------


## LadysSolo

There are several threads about free youtube lessons, some are totally free, some teachers appreciate donations. If you want something more structured (but also a bit more expensive, I amusing Artistworks (NFI) and am pretty happy with Mike Marshall's bluegrass class, am getting ready to switch to Caterina Lichtenberg's classical lessons (as it is more in line with my interests.)

----------


## Mark Gunter

What a great choice  :Smile: 

Looking forward to following your mandolin journey! Please keep us posted  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Kevin Winn

Great choice, Belle.  You are getting a quality instrument that will take you far (and a great deal, to boot).  As you can clearly see, we all enjoy spending other people's money....  :Smile: 

For online lessons, you should start with mandolessons.com.  It's a free service (with voluntary contributions and Patreon subscriptions available), and tons of great content for beginners.  I believe Baron does online lessons, as well, and he's a contributor here.  It's how I started, and many others on the Cafe.  I've also taken a couple workshops from Don Julin, and he's great, too.  He's the author of the Mandolin For Dummies books, and does online lessons as well.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Br1ck

I’m so glad it didn’t get away. I was fraught with anxiety. Mandolessions.com has beginner material, and Peghead Nation has more defined courses. You have something that can last a while.

----------


## CES

Clappy, clappy, clappy!

----------


## Belle Starr

> Im so glad it didnt get away. I was fraught with anxiety. Mandolessions.com has beginner material, and Peghead Nation has more defined courses. You have something that can last a while.


hahaha!  glad I helped relieve your anxiety!  Would not want that for you at this time of "crazy"

----------


## Johnny60

Have played a couple of Ratliffs for a few minutes.  Both were really good instruments.  Assuming that it’s properly set up, you’re beginning your mandolin journey with a quality instrument.

----------


## Br1ck

I've had two vicarious buying experiences this week, your Country Boy odyssey,  and a long PM back and forth with Doug. Two good outcomes. Doug overcame a scroll desire and chose quality, a difficult challenge. A Country Boy could be your one and only, or teach you exactly what you want in the future. Either way its a big step forward. I can't tell you how many stories I've been told of people going home to sleep on it only to find their dream gone next day.

I once played a wonderful old Martin guitar I could barely afford, but not the thousand dollar repair it needed. I decided to buy it if it were there 24 hours later, hoping it wouldn't. It was bought and hour after I left the store thank goodness, so it goes both ways.

----------


## Belle Starr

> I've had two vicarious buying experiences this week, your Country Boy odyssey,  and a long PM back and forth with Doug. Two good outcomes. Doug overcame a scroll desire and chose quality, a difficult challenge. A Country Boy could be your one and only, or teach you exactly what you want in the future. Either way its a big step forward. I can't tell you how many stories I've been told of people going home to sleep on it only to find their dream gone next day.
> 
> I once played a wonderful old Martin guitar I could barely afford, but not the thousand dollar repair it needed. I decided to buy it if it were there 24 hours later, hoping it wouldn't. It was bought and hour after I left the store thank goodness, so it goes both ways.


 :Wink:

----------


## Belle Starr

Hey all, I see another Ratliff in classifieds!

----------


## Jim Garber

> Hey all, I see another Ratliff in classifieds!


Actually there are two others:

*2013 Country Boy**Late 90s A Model*

----------


## Charles E.

Belle, did you get the mandolin yet?

----------


## Belle Starr

> Belle, did you get the mandolin yet?


Should be arriving today, patiently waiting!!

----------

Charles E., 

SOMorris

----------


## Jim Garber

I guess it arrived and she is busy playing it non-stop.

----------


## Belle Starr

> I guess it arrived and she is busy playing it non-stop.



Okay Mando Peeps, yes it arrived awhile ago, and I have been playing!   Oh, what can I say, sounds beautiful, like when I was in the store and played that pricey one verses the $650 mandolin.  Also very nice looking, case, strap, picks, and man my fingers are sore!  Thank you all so much!!!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Eric F., 

fatt-dad, 

Frankdolin, 

Jim Garber, 

Johnny60, 

Kevin Winn, 

pops1, 

Ranald

----------


## SOMorris

I am late to the party, Belle, but congratulations on your new mandolin!  I am a newbie anyway, so would not have been able to offer much help in picking a good one.  I have an Eastman MD505 that I bought a couple years ago.

----------


## Eric Hanson

Congrats on the great purchase!! 
We look forward to more feedback. 
Enjoy the wonderful journey!!

----------


## Bill McCall

> Okay Mando Peeps, yes it arrived awhile ago, and I have been playing!   Oh, what can I say, sounds beautiful, like when I was in the store and played that pricey one verses the $650 mandolin.  Also very nice looking, case, strap, picks, and man my fingers are sore!  Thank you all so much!!!!


Glad you like it.  I knew you would :Smile:

----------


## pops1

Sore fingers means a smiling face. Enjoy!!!

----------


## Frankdolin

Congrats! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dillon

Perfectly titled thread  " . . . my first mandolin". Cause it won't be your last, ask anyone here! Enjoy all this wonderful instrument has to offer.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Br1ck

It’s already the second. Some just catch on quicker. I was in Gryphon one time and a young woman came in to the store and thinking I worked there asked for help. After setting her straight, I said I’d try to help her. She said she wanted to learn guitar. Thought a Martin was a good place to start. She’d heard a D 28 was good. She was petite, so I said she should at least check out an OM. She walked out with the dread. A month or two later she was back in the store. I asked, trading in the D 28? Too big for you? No, she just wanted an OM too. My kind of gal.

- - - Updated - - -

It’s already the second. Some just catch on quicker. I was in Gryphon one time and a young woman came in to the store and thinking I worked there asked for help. After setting her straight, I said I’d try to help her. She said she wanted to learn guitar. Thought a Martin was a good place to start. She’d heard a D 28 was good. She was petite, so I said she should at least check out an OM. She walked out with the dread. A month or two later she was back in the store. I asked, trading in the D 28? Too big for you? No, she just wanted an OM too. My kind of gal

The double post above happens once in a while. What causes this?

----------


## Belle Starr

> Its already the second. Some just catch on quicker. I was in Gryphon one time and a young woman came in to the store and thinking I worked there asked for help. After setting her straight, I said Id try to help her. She said she wanted to learn guitar. Thought a Martin was a good place to start. Shed heard a D 28 was good. She was petite, so I said she should at least check out an OM. She walked out with the dread. A month or two later she was back in the store. I asked, trading in the D 28? Too big for you? No, she just wanted an OM too. My kind of gal.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Its already the second. Some just catch on quicker. I was in Gryphon one time and a young woman came in to the store and thinking I worked there asked for help. After setting her straight, I said Id try to help her. She said she wanted to learn guitar. Thought a Martin was a good place to start. Shed heard a D 28 was good. She was petite, so I said she should at least check out an OM. She walked out with the dread. A month or two later she was back in the store. I asked, trading in the D 28? Too big for you? No, she just wanted an OM too. My kind of gal
> 
> The double post above happens once in a while. What causes this?


 :Grin: you rock!

----------


## Jim Garber

> It’s already the second. Some just catch on quicker. I was in Gryphon one time and a young woman came in to the store and thinking I worked there asked for help. After setting her straight, I said I’d try to help her. She said she wanted to learn guitar. Thought a Martin was a good place to start. She’d heard a D 28 was good. She was petite, so I said she should at least check out an OM. She walked out with the dread. A month or two later she was back in the store. I asked, trading in the D 28? Too big for you? No, she just wanted an OM too. My kind of gal.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It’s already the second. Some just catch on quicker. I was in Gryphon one time and a young woman came in to the store and thinking I worked there asked for help. After setting her straight, I said I’d try to help her. She said she wanted to learn guitar. Thought a Martin was a good place to start. She’d heard a D 28 was good. She was petite, so I said she should at least check out an OM. She walked out with the dread. A month or two later she was back in the store. I asked, trading in the D 28? Too big for you? No, she just wanted an OM too. My kind of gal
> 
> The double post above happens once in a while. What causes this?


Are you typing this in the mirror?  :Smile:

----------

Eric F.

----------


## Belle Starr

Hello Mando Peeps, Just thought I would pop on here and give you and update.  I have been practicing and learning, not as much as I should  :Wink:    This mando sounds so full and rich, it is awesome and I am so glad I listened to you all.  When a person can get that kind of sound it makes you want to play!  thank you, ~Belle

----------

LadysSolo, 

Ranald

----------


## Ranald

Unless you're an obsessive person, you can't play continually for hours. Blessings on those who are both talented and obsessive; we all love listening to them when they emerge into the world. No use developing a repetitive strain injury. I'm glad you're enjoying your mandolin. Do what's right for you.

----------

